# Jigsaw scroll-saw adaptor



## KevM (7 Aug 2014)

I've been looking for a scroll-saw for some time, I'm actually not likely to buy one for a while because I've already got a job/project list up to my eyes; I've got my eye on an Excalibur EX-21 at the moment, but we'll see.

Anyway, my reason for posting is that I stumbled across this kit made in Germany for using a Jigsaw as a scroll-saw that appears to be able to take standard scroll-saw blades.

They've got a couple of videos showing it in use if anybody's interested.

At face value, if they've managed to engineer a decent enough product at the price, it looks like it might offer somebody with limited funds/space an affordable way into scroll-sawing while giving some additional sawing capabilities all from a saw that many people already have to hand. I'm not looking to buy one for myself but I'd be interested to know if anybody's seen one in the flesh.


----------



## novocaine (7 Aug 2014)

thats actually pretty cool. how well it actually works is another matter though. 
wont waste my money, but like the idea of the top/bottom blade guide.


----------



## stevebuk (7 Aug 2014)

Wow looks like a great piece of kit, if I was beginning I might just be tempted to try that..


----------



## ChrisR (7 Aug 2014)

Kev.

Thanks for posting, if it works well, what a great idea, also helps you make straight cuts as a jig saw. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R


----------



## Claymore (7 Aug 2014)

I have seen them on Youtube in the past and there is one or two DIY versions of it on there...... they look pretty useful for cutting wood down to size and anything not too tight curves but don't think they can compete with a Scroll mainly due to the thickness the blades are. I actually have a Alloy Jigsaw table for a Bosch jigsaw, it basically lets you mount your jigsaw upside down like the one above but doesn't have the fancy blade guides....... also it doesn't work with my particular bosch jigsaw Grrrrrrrrrr cannot get it to mount so very useful as a doorstop.


----------



## Mark A (7 Aug 2014)

A few years ago I bought a spare blade guide roller assembly for my Bosch jigsaw and fitted it to an arm, which in turn was fixed above a table in which my jigsaw was mounted (upside down). I bought a pack of expensive 150mm Festool Trion blades which gave about 4" depth of cut. 

A bit Heath Robinson but it sort-of worked.


----------

